# Soapbar Hash - Just Say NO!



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

hxxp://www.onlinepot.org/hash/hash.htm




> *Soapbar Hash - Just Say NO!*​
> *Does your "Hash" look like this?
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]If so read on, It may just benefit your health*
> ...






  hxxp://www.onlinepot.org/hash/hash.htm


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks just like all that stuff I smoked through the 70s and 80s. No wonder I became a tard. Your list doesn't include henna, surely the most popular ingredient in fake hash, and I seriously don't get the "cannabis pollen (resin glands)" part ... where the hell do those people get their information?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 24, 2009)

I once knew a dude who was staying with these people.  He took their mashed potato flakes, did something to make them dark in color, baked it up, called it hash, and sold it to them.  He sold it to them and then moved on before they discovered they'd been burnt.


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 25, 2009)

There is still loads of that crap going around in my area, and trust me its really bad, it mostly smells of diesel and tyre rubber when its burnt and there's never warnings about the dangers of this stuff.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Too bad hash is not too popular in my area. 

I always seem to have way too much around.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 26, 2009)

If you have way too much around, how about sending anonymous care packages off to people that you even know for kicks?  A long time ago, there was someone mailing $20.00 bills off to random people.  That reminds me of a story.  Maybe I'll post it in the Coffee Table.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2009)

That's all that can be got round these parts too, or occassionally grit weed.

Glad I started growing my own.


----------

